# Gibt es Terminkalender für Dirt-/Freeride/Downhill Wettkämpfe?



## pingo (28. November 2008)

Für 2009 suche ich einen Terminkalender für Dirt-/Freeride/Downhill Wettkämpfe? Gibt es eine Gesamtübersicht?

Danke


----------



## Der böse Wolf (13. Januar 2009)

Den suche ich auch!

Auch danke 

Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hier teilweise:

http://www.mtb-rider.net/html/modules.php?name=Kalender

und ich habe auch versucht die DDD-Termine zu berücksichtigen, ist aber unvollständig in dieser Hinsicht:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...n-blick-die-top-renntermine-2009.285443.2.htm

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Eine Liste mit einschlägigen Rennen findet man auch hier:

http://tinyurl.com/mtb2009 - Paßwort "bikeboard".

Jeder kann diese Liste ergänzen / ändern - das ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Eine Registrierung dazu ist nicht notwendig.


----------

